# Make up a lie about yourself



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I will start

I have been to Mexico.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

By holding a deep breath, I can hover a few inches above the ground


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I was born in Australia and emigrated to South Africa at the age of 2.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my name is Saitama and i am strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I am the real slim shady.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't like Radiohead.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I once was the stunt double for the "hot chick" in a well known music video. God help me, if I wear a thong again.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I give to charity every week.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am very VERY nice!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a good year.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

I will pass the Japanese Language Proficiency Test


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm lying to all of you and I don't have social anxiety. I have friends, a life and I'm actually married.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I have small penis.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 10 kids. They keep me pretty busy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I was the first person to bicycle up k2


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm an undercover wizard with the power to teleport wherever and whenever I please. I use my magical powers for the good of mankind.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I am fluent in Greek.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Where's the fun in making up just one lie, when you know it's a lie? Why not two lies and one truth instead?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a functioning adult


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I like brussel sprouts


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Where's the fun in making up just one lie, when you know it's a lie? Why not two lies and one truth instead?


Two lie's and one truth. Find the truth









My favorite candy is licorice

When I was 19 I won a science fair project that every school in my state competed in

I have been to Greece and visited the temple of Zeus


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Two lie's and one truth. Find the truth
> 
> My favorite candy is licorice
> 
> ...


Come on, too easy. No sane person's favorite candy would be licorice :lol 
I can totally believe #2 btw.
Better start making next summer plans then 

Alright, how about:

1) I played volleyball fanatically in school. 
2) I used to own 2 pet parakeets growing up. 
3) I once got detention because someone was throwing paper balls at me during class and I told them to piss off.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> Where's the fun in making up just one lie, when you know it's a lie? Why not two lies and one truth instead?


I like this idea. I feel like I've heard of this game before...


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Come on, too easy. No sane person's favorite candy would be licorice :lol
> I can totally believe #2 btw.
> Better start making next summer plans then
> 
> ...


I can imagine volleyball being the go to sport where you live like Americans have basketballs, England has soccer and the place where I live has skiing (as well as soccer). You also had a dog, so do you like animals, so maybe you had parakeets at some time as well. Something similar has happened to me, where the other person asked me lots of questions and I answered and I got the blame for talking too much in class ..

So ..

I don't think 3 number because you would definitely throw that paper ball back at them instead  
Volleyball is like a social sport and you have anxiety so unless you played it alone, probably not. 
That leaves me with 2 pet parakeets which I don't think you had either because they would totally be a danger to your dog.

Okey, really I am just going to go with number 1.. and I'll change it later if I am wrong 

And .. about my questions, who said I was sane?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Were said:


> I don't like Radiohead.


I like radiohead


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I like most humans.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

impedido10 said:


> I like radiohead


I like kanye west.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I can imagine volleyball being the go to sport where you live like Americans have basketballs, England has soccer and the place where I live has skiing (as well as soccer). You also had a dog, so do you like animals, so maybe you had parakeets at some time as well. Something similar has happened to me, where the other person asked me lots of questions and I answered and I got the blame for talking too much in class ..
> 
> So ..
> 
> ...


Admirable reasoning. The correct answer is ...

*Who Wants to be a Millionaire clock ticking*


* *




#3!

Oh yes 

The second the teacher had turned around the other person managed to persuade her I was the one throwing the paper balls. Dumbest detention reason ever -_-






> And .. about my questions, who said I was sane?


The horror!! Don't tell me you like these as well?








:b

Darn, I was so convinced about that science fair thing.

How about a Round 2, what say you?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Were said:


> I like kanye west.


hahaha


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Admirable reasoning. The correct answer is ...
> 
> *Who Wants to be a Millionaire clock ticking*
> 
> ...


I am not sure. I have tasted something that looks like a tooth, and has similar colors, but I like those. I don't know if its the same though, but I do like almost all kinds of candies. There are some chocolate types, and gel I could buy in Korea I don't like though but it's very rare. Until proven false, I am going to assume I LOVE them 

*CLING, CLING, ROUND 2, GO!*

1) I own the console Atari 2600
2) Me and my family traveled to Paris to go to Disneyland but in France I got sick early on and never got the chance to go there
3) My daily fuel is coffee


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am not sure. I have tasted something that looks like a tooth, and has similar colors, but I like those. I don't know if its the same though, but I do like almost all kinds of candies. There are some chocolate types, and gel I could buy in Korea I don't like though but it's very rare. Until proven false, I am going to assume I LOVE them
> 
> *CLING, CLING, ROUND 2, GO!*
> 
> ...


You have said you drink coffee so I'm going to go with #3. *crosses fingers*

1) I once fell into a thorny bush when I was younger and wounded my leg so badly it required stitches.

2) I possess a Game of Thrones Monopoly.

3) I am amazingly skilled at ice skating.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

when I'm sad I usually drink tomato juice while listening to disney characters singing


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> You have said you drink coffee so I'm going to go with #3. *crosses fingers*
> 
> 1) I once fell into a thorny bush when I was younger and wounded my leg so badly it required stitches.
> 
> ...


1)!

I think you put number 2 out there to trick me, you master of trickery!

or maybe I am the master of trickery, tricking myself! 

I definitely do believe you own some kind of Game of Thrones stuff, but putting it here is highly suspicious, kind of like what I did with the science stuff.

1) When I was young my mom and nurse contemplated buying me a helmet because I was very active
2) I can play the song played in Kakariko Village on the instrument Ocarina 
3) I don't like fireworks

Edit: I forgot to add in .. and with a big SIGH I announce that you have the lead ...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> *1)!*
> 
> I think you put number 2 out there to trick me, you master of trickery!
> 
> ...
















I do own a bunch of Game of Thrones-related paraphernalia, no Monopoly though







. Soon, probably. Soon...

I'm not certain how active you were as a kid, I mean I used to be fairly active myself before SA kicked in so I can believe something like that may have happened. Imma say #1, because come on, why would you dislike fireworks  ... do you?









1) I am fluent in 3 languages.

2) On the official Dæmon quiz inspired by Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_ series the animal I got as my Dæmon is a spider.

3) Escalators terrify me.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I like this idea. I feel like I've heard of this game before...


Anyone can join if they want to  



Ominous Indeed said:


> Edit: I forgot to add in .. and with a big SIGH I announce that you have the lead ...


Well you got the last one right, so I think we're on par now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love people


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't want to die.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a cat person.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have never been on a formal date.

I once had Carlos Santana sign a cucumber when I met him at the produce section of King Kullen.

I am undefeated at thumb wrestling.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm rich and good looking.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Alright.

I'm slim and superhot lol.
I'm very rich.
I'm good at lying! lol kidding.



Lohikaarme said:


> Where's the fun in making up just one lie, when you know it's a lie? Why not two lies and one truth instead?


I don't know, lots of people lie, so it must be fun or something. >



EdwinC0031 said:


> What if the lie is really the truth hiding behind the guise of calling it a lie? That is my life.


:O I get it, I never lie but I get it!! I'm too good to lie, I'm too good for this universe.



Karsten said:


> I have never been on a formal date.
> 
> I once had Carlos Santana sign a cucumber when I met him at the produce section of King Kullen.
> 
> I am undefeated at thumb wrestling.


Never in a formal date, I pick that as your lie.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I can read minds


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Today I took a pic of me giving joy and gifts around the world for Christmas.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm normal.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> I do own a bunch of Game of Thrones-related paraphernalia, no Monopoly though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English, Greek and Body language? 

I know that there are many countries in Europe where people speak and learn multiple languages normally, though I am unsure if that extends to where you live.

Eh .. Maybe? Regional languages	Cretan, Cappadocian, Pontic, Maniot, Tsakonian, Yevanic
Minority languages	Turkish, Romani, Bulgarian, Armenian, Macedonian

I don't know much about "His Dark Materials", though I have seen the first film like 213123123 years ago plus/minus a little bit 

I could imagine, elevators, but I am unsure about escalators, unless you mean "escalators", meaning people who have a tendency to "escalate" things 

I love fireworks. Can this just be real please  





You got it right 

I am going to say you speak 3 languages!


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I love life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm over 6 feet tall


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't need much sleep.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in a tropical country, escaping negative twenty degree temperatures.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I am not really into movies.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I love escargot.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I suck.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ no doubt that's true. 

In a former life, I came up with something we now call the internet instead of rightly- the farfegwoogie .


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I have never been on a formal date.
> 
> I once had Carlos Santana sign a cucumber when I met him at the produce section of King Kullen.
> 
> I am undefeated at thumb wrestling.


It's obvious what the truth is. The Santana one of course!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> English, Greek and Body language?
> 
> I know that there are many countries in Europe where people speak and learn multiple languages normally, though I am unsure if that extends to where you live.
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, I admit that last one was maybe the toughest. *tarantula crawls out of the hood of my sweater* >

If everything goes according to plan #1 should also be a truth in a year or so.

Escalators as in this contraption 










I've never seen Madagascar 3. Now I'm tempted to


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm African American.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Attractive women LOVE me


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I get drunk every day


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

In the 10 years that I've been investing, I've never lost a single dollar.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have yet to make a mistake that I didn't intend to make.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm happy all the time and find life to be oh so interesting


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I care about all of you. :heart Deeply. :hug


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm happy all the time and find life to be oh so interesting


lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like you


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a boyfriend


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I devirginized 3 SASers back in 2012.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm hot and men talk to me


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Men are mezmorized by my beauty


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm going on a vacation next month.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

All the hotties notice me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a sixteen inch penis.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I love public speaking.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a good looking fellow.


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had a girlfriend.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I blast off for space on Friday. I hope you guys show up to kiss me goodbye.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel great!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Im going to be marrying Zac Mason on the 4th of June!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think Donald Trump is the best president America has ever had.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm very outgoing and make friends easily.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think you're great.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zac called the wedding off but its ok i proposed to Lewis Feeney and he said yes!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Im amazing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Am a human


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I won the lottery but ended up donating my winnings to good causes. You're all welcome for my generosity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Own land on both Pluto and on the Moon


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i'm a pregnant hobbit


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I got double d's


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm having the best days of my life.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I worship Kim K's toenail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have many attractive girlfriends.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Im in perfect mental health


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Handsome, charming, rich...I could go on.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I just broke the world record for slowest sprint times for a bipedal organism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've lived a very happy life.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I can eat a slice of cheese without throwing up or spitting it out.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I put my underwear over my pants and wear a cape.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I liek chikin on the bone


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm glad that corporations have all of the power over society.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm religious


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I like people.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I am calm under pressure.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm reliable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<<Haz a criminal record


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

I know how to iron a shirt properly


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Comrade Proletarian said:


> I'm glad that corporations have all of the power over society.


I think this is bull****.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am actually a cat.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to lie awake at night and ponder if there's another being in the universe exactly like me except way cooler


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm a great singer


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I can do a standing triple backflip.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm heterosexual.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have direction in my life and motivation to do the things that I should do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<< Is extroverted


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm actually Spider Man.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zac Mason likes me and wants to be my friend and chat with me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I had an amazing weekend. And enjoyed seeing posts about everyone else's amazing weekends.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm a potato.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a great personality


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm good at life


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I like Country music 😛


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I am Happpyyyy


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I had an amazing weekend. And enjoyed seeing posts about everyone else's amazing weekends.


for a second i forget which thread i was reading and took your post seriously i couldnt believe you posted so.ethi g good i was goi g to ask u what u did


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've got control over my depression and won't take my life.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not afraid of heights


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not afraid of PNP transistors.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm a social butterfly


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Billboard model in demand


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm not afraid of PNP transistors.


 Whyyy are you though? and what about NPN?

I dont want to learn swimming ever


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

stratsp said:


> Whyyy are you though? and what about NPN?


Because I've never used them :afr

Tbh I'm generally afraid of transistors because I don't have an academic background and don't quite know how they work. I just put a resistor to their base and hope they're saturated.

NPN is fine tho. I've used NPN for controlling motors and LEDs before. So I'm not scared of it anymore


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't hurt my lower back today in the gym.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I am beautiful.


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm attractive.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Me and my girlfriend are in a loving relationship.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm not suicidal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ hope you are feeling better

I'm third in line to be both the U.S. president and king of England


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I'm not suicidal


:hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

discopotato said:


> I'm not suicidal


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm super confident!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm rich


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm happy.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm a corpse, risen from the dead only to reply to this thread.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I’m relaxed and not worried about anything.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Chicks dig me because I rarely wear underwear and when I do it's usually something unusual...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't have the orgel version of the sailor moon theme song as my ringtone pshh...


----------

